# The new rescue :: Update ::



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all

when she arrived she was 550g today she is 683 so she has gained a fair bit. Any ideas of a name for her??


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi all
> 
> when she arrived she was 550g today she is 683 so she has gained a fair bit. Any ideas of a name for her??


Misty  She is GORG! x


----------



## lobus (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonnie as she is bonny


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Cherub - she is a little ANGEL! :001_smile:

My word - she is pretty!


----------



## lobus (Aug 28, 2012)

Definitely Bonnie, then when (inevitably) you rescue a hob he can be Clyde.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lobus said:


> Definitely Bonnie, then when (inevitably) you rescue a hob he can be Clyde.


yeah she will be named Bonnie, she has some lumps in her belly so in a few weeks she will get spayed and we will see what it is, I hope she will be ok but we will find out.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Well bonnie has been spayed today and everything is fine,  she is alittle groggy but otherwise ok.


----------

